# My dad's new dogface puffer and even newer black edge eel.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are the photos, the eel is still in the bag from the fish store getting used to my tank's temp. After letting the eel out though, I fed both the eel and the puffer their own silverside fish, they both ate them within 30 seconds, the eel just swallowed it whole, and what is funny is when I put flakes to feed the damsels in the tank, the eel even goes after the flakes.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome and more pictures!

I saw a yellow dogface puffer in a petland one time that loved crawfish. Loved them so much that it would roll over and let you pet it's belly after giving it one. Was flipping awesome.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is another photo of the black edge eel, along the back wall of the tank we buried a pvc pipe for him to hide in, he loves it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool eel! Remember to keep some hermits or snails in the tank for the puffer to keep its teeth worn down!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Very cool! I like it.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

funlad3 the puffer gets fed crayfish once in a while for that purpose, also I notice the puffer randomly pecks at the live rock, maybe he naturally knows to grind his beak.


----------

